# Lamb vaccination schedule?



## norseofcourse (Apr 3, 2013)

I have an young pregnant ewe whose 'first possible' lambing date is April 17.  She had a CD-T vaccination in November, and I didn't vaccinate her after I got her last month, so I missed the 30-days-before-lambing vaccination to boost her immunity.

At what age should I vaccinate the new lamb?  Just once or a series, how long apart?  Should I also vaccinate the ewe at that time?  I also have a second ewe who is likely not pregnant, but a tiny chance she is.  Do I wait and vaccinate her after I'm sure she's not pregnant (or she gives birth!)?

Both ewes are just under a year old.  Thanks!


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 3, 2013)

You can vaccinate the ewe who is due 4/17 now. Then you can vaccinate the lambs at 30 & 60 days old. As for the ewe you don't know about, vaccinate her the same time as the other one.


----------

